# Natural Habitat.... Type thing lol



## PaasosEden (Aug 18, 2016)

Im going to set up a natural habitat type setup for two of my very young females.

The bedding will be organic soil, I will be providing some hay and wood structures. Still debating on a smaller scale in a 20 long or a big scale in a 40 gallon breeder tank... Gut tells the smaller start lol

All will be sterilized accordingly!

I kind of would love to have some moss in there as well, but Im still researching that.

I am toying with the idea of having some wheat grass in there as well, My concern with this however is the moisture. But we will see!

Here is a picture of my inspiration!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

That looks amazing, log forward to some pictures of it when you have it set up 

I would say probably go with the smaller one two for only 2 females. Easier to keep clean.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

I look forward to seeing it! If you give your mice especially deep substrate, they may dig a little room for themselves 'underground'  I have seen this in other naturalistic setups, it's a very awesome behavior to be able to see!

I bet you could also buy one of those reptile caves meant for viewing, like this: and bury it for them! And those come with a cover that detaches, so you can view your mice when you like but otherwise give them privacy, and it mkes for a nice naturalistic display tank. Seems like a nightmare to clean though :lol:

I'm super jealous jealous of this project and can't wait to see it!


----------



## PaasosEden (Aug 18, 2016)

Got the tank cleaned out, and the spot in my rodent room cleared off lol

Picked up some organic soil today, and realized it has peri lite in it! Ugh >.> so back to the store tomorrow.

Finished treating the wood today! Lots of baking.


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Have you done this yet? I wanted to suggest some cleaner crew bugs! If you have an area in the tank you can have some humidity, you could probably keep isopods and springtails alive in there. Both would be harmless to the mice, and the isopods are a good source of calcium if the mice ever try to eat them (the springtails are teeny tiny, so I doubt the mice would even try to eat them, but would be harmless if they did). The bugs will eat poo, and spilled food. They are commonly used in vivariums for reptiles/amphibians 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

